# tímahoj



## portas

does anybody know what the word tímahoj means. I know ahoj is hi/bye informal in Czech. Just not the first bit..Thanks in advance


----------



## Jana337

portas said:


> does anybody know what the word tímahoj means. I know ahoj is hi/bye informal in Czech. Just not the first bit..Thanks in advance


Hello, 

That word does not exist. "Tím" is a form of the pronoun "it" used after some prepositions like with etc. So someone forgot to hit the spacebar. It might be another misspelling as well - hard to tell without more context.


----------



## portas

that's great thanks Jana!


----------



## zuzanadoma

I guess it's a kind of netspeak/chatspeak - tímahoj = zatím ahoj, suggesting informal pronunciation where the first syllable is commonly "swallowed".

Hope it helps


----------

